# Pics and vid of my Snapper 522



## bergs (Nov 26, 2013)

I just installed an impeller clearance kit that I made with an old flapper off of a Toro S-620


















































it starts first pull. This is a cold start at about 30 degrees outside




 
I can't wait to try it out in the usual slush that I get that used to clog the chute.

one last pic from last year with my little toro


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Nice job bergs and welcome.
I think you should have tried to straighten up that one impeller blade however.


----------



## bergs (Nov 26, 2013)

Ha, I thought it was supposed to be like that. I'll bend it back tomorrow. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

dbert said:


> Nice job bergs and welcome.
> I think you should have tried to straighten up that one impeller blade however.


Good eye dbert! 
Welcome to SBF bergs!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello bergs, welcome to SBF!! you might want to use a coupel washers on your impeller kit also and if you used self tapping screws you might want to replace them with a nut and bolt with the washers. most guys are using fender washers


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> hello bergs, welcome to SBF!! you might want to use a coupel washers on your impeller kit also and if you used self tapping screws you might want to replace them with a nut and bolt with the washers. most guys are using fender washers


 +1 on what buzzard said. I would either use two large washers or make a strap out of 1/8 inch x 1 inch mild steel. Make sure to use either a self locking nut (nylock), a lock washer or some locktite. Make sure to straighten out that impeller blade as it will help performance but more importantly if you leave it like that the impeller will be way out of balance and will eat up the impeller bearing and probably introduce a lot of vibration. carl


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I was really tempted to use heavy self tapping screws on my home made clarence kit for the Ariens 522. I thought it through and got the fender washers and poly lock nuts. Takes twice as long but I am sure it was worth the extra time. I'm sure there are a few out there running blowers with just the self tappers but I couldn't talk myself into going that route.
And dang it dbert you do have a good eye. I had to go back and look again before seeing it. If there's something goes wrong with one of my machines and I can't find it I'm gonna send you a bunch of pics to locate the problem.


----------



## bergs (Nov 26, 2013)

thanks for all the input. I can see what you mean about bolts and washers to secure the flaps. these things are pretty **** solid with the self tapping screws. I'm gonna give them a go and see what happens. I'm on the look out for a bigger blower to replace this one anyway


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

bergs said:


> thanks for all the input. I can see what you mean about bolts and washers to secure the flaps. these things are pretty **** solid with the self tapping screws. I'm gonna give them a go and see what happens. I'm on the look out for a bigger blower to replace this one anyway


You may want to point out the modifications you made if you're going to sell it. Just a thought.


----------



## bergs (Nov 26, 2013)

The self tapping screws are holding up just fine. Used it twice so far and it flings snow and slush really far. It even powered through the deep puddle of water and slush at the end of the driveway in the street. Here is a vid of it slinging slush that would have clogged the chute in 2 seconds before the rubber flaps. The snow in the video was 4 inches of snow that got a couple of hours of freezing rain on top of it. It was really slushy and heavy.


----------

